# Anterior Abdominal Wall Soft Tissue Seroma



## wgkgsgvg@yahoo.com (Nov 14, 2012)

Trying to code the following:
Anterior abdominal wall soft tissue exploration, excision of pre-existing dermal scar, drainage of seroma, capsulectomy performed of the seroma pocket, debridement of soft tissue with Metzenbaum scissors,wound VAC placement.

Can't charge for the exploration so far I have 11005 (debridement of abdominal wall, w/ or w/out fascial closure, 97605 (wound VAC)
not sure if I can charge for the capsulectomy of the seroma pocket.

Thank you!


----------

